# O/T but Kobe Car video



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

This is the one without the special effects.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrWvQKl7oTU&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrWvQKl7oTU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry its horrible and Kobe is one of my favorite players, but I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

:rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

LMAO....hahhah funny ****


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I was expecting it to be the version where he just kind of jumps... but ... this is even better.

I love watching Kobe, have nothing against him... but holy hell that's awesome.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm probably one of the biggest Kobe supporters on this site. And yes that made me laugh, very nice find.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

That's funny! :rofl:


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeahhhhh boyyyy!
Thats how you pull a Kobe Bryant.


Just remember to stay away from them white women.


----------

